# Sepang or floret



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Trying to decide between sepang or floret. Any one fancy sticking pictures of there car up so I can compare side by side. Did try going through the show me your tt thread but at 136 pages I lost the will to live.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Sepang all day long. Silver looks good in a showroom but outside on a grey day it looks flat and boring.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That does look very nice thanks Kev


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Sepang all day long. Our S1 is Sepang, it looks amazing when clean. I'd take it over Ara (though I do love this colour also) but it wasn't available when I ordered mine.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I do like Ara but sepang always catches my eye. When was sepang dropped? Guessing around a 66 plate.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I must have got one of the last run. I ordered in September 2016 thinking it would be about right for a Feb/March delivery and a 17 plate but they decided to drop the colour at the end of 16 and all the Sepang orders were bumped up the list so my my car was delivered in November on a 66 plate. It disappeared off the configurator about then too.

I'd have it over Ara as well. Ara is just a couple of shades too light for my liking. The TT suits the slightly darker hues for me.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

My TT history has been a mk1 180 in moro blue, mk1 225 in brilliant black, mk2 TTS in phantom black and an ibis mk2 TTS. Think out them all moro blue had the best shine. Always thought silver TT's highlighted the lines of the car and always look clean but have wanted a sepang audi for years so guess that's decision made.

By this time next week I will likely be driving a Daytona TTS :lol: condition and spec first I guess!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

KevC said:


> Sepang all day long. Silver looks good in a showroom but outside on a grey day it looks flat and boring.


But so does sepang... and i own a sepang car.. 
They will all appear flat without the sun and the darker the colour the more that will happen.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Both great colours but my vote would be Sepang.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

If you have drilled down to just those two colours then surely it's down to the best car you can find either of those?

I do like the Sepang blue but ended up with a Daytona Grey. I went to view a Sepang A5 but it was quite rough. In the compound there was an older pre prepped Daytona and it was stunning, so I bought that car! No regrets, it's going to hurt to let it go


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

In an ideal world when buying a used motor it's great to get your preferred colour and ideal spec. This is often different as we have seen with TTS and TTRS models.

We have ordered a TTS Roadster and would have preferred a met blue or floret silver one. The 2019 colour choice doesn't include these colours now (without choosing exclusive paint options). I cannot believe we have a chosen a colour on the basis that's it's the one we dislike the least (nano grey)!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Barmybob said:


> If you have drilled down to just those two colours then surely it's down to the best car you can find either of those? (


I know what your saying Bob but I have another car to use in the meantime so for once trying to wait it out. I just missed an ideal spec sepang car and have been offered a deal on a floret car that the dealer appears to be struggling to shift. It's a couple of hundred miles from me so not ideal for nipping in for a look.



Alan Sl said:


> We have ordered a TTS Roadster and would have preferred a met blue or floret silver one. The 2019 colour choice doesn't include these colours now (without choosing exclusive paint options). I cannot believe we have a chosen a colour on the basis that's it's the one we dislike the least (nano grey)!


Surprised to hear they colours have been dropped, always popular choices. Do you have a roadster at the minute?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

bhoy78 said:


> Barmybob said:
> 
> 
> > If you have drilled down to just those two colours then surely it's down to the best car you can find either of those? (
> ...


Yes we have a Roadster sport in floret silver. The strange thing with the 2019 spec models you can still order floret silver in the sport but not in the Sline and S models?


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

IMO sepang is the best colour Audi ever did. Dunno if it's still available though.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I have Ara and also Daytona Grey on a different model. Sepang is great because it's a darker colour than Floret and you can get a much more reflective shine with a good wax or ceramic coating. I get a good shine on the Daytona colour. We were admiring a Sepang A5 cabriolet at Beaulieu and it looked really good. The silver can look good with plenty of black coloured accents like black pack, gadgets tinted rear windows, and dare. Say it. Black wheels.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I had floret silver on my previous mk3 TTS. Great colour and you won't see many others in that colour.It really suits the lines of the TT. If it's blue you want, then Sepang is a bit too metallic and can look a bit flat; Ara is better IMO. Nogaro even better...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I was told by an industrial designer who works part time for Ferrari that cars like TT are generally preferable to be in lighter colours. Because due to the design choices and curves that it has the darker ones tend to hide those figures making them less obvious, in some colours completely hidden.

Mine is in florett silver and it looks good. But sepang was my first choice. The guy selling it was driving a hard bargain though.

Just think about what I mentioned in the beginning. Lighter colours = better presented TT body figures (and this car is one of the prettier ones out there). Darker colours= more discreet look, hides what engineers and designers killed themselves over to make.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I drove past a bright red TT the other day. Not seen an MK3 one before, and it looked great!

I have black. It's the best colour in the world...for every 5 minutes after polishing it.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Number86 said:


> I drove past a bright red TT the other day. Not seen an MK3 one before, and it looked great!
> 
> I have black. It's the best colour in the world...for every 5 minutes after polishing it.


My first tts was black, the shine was fantastic but keeping it that clean became almost a full time job. I'm quite sad that I almost prefer detailing cars to driving them :lol:


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

Went for the Floret myself. Mostly because it looks great no matter the lighting.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice looking car enjoy 8)


----------

